# Travel Logic Services



## freedom53 (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone heard of or had experience with a membership in Travel Logic Services? They are based in Nevada. I am trying to find info on how reputable they are.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2010)

What are the offering you?

There is a simple rule here:  ANYONE who charges a large upfront fee to sell or rent your timeshares is a scammer - period.


----------

